# Cant get Wifi Tether to work



## mickrg123 (Aug 12, 2011)

What is the correct WiFi Tether apk that works with Thunderbolt


----------



## viper8u2 (Jun 10, 2011)

I am using 2.07


----------



## omfganR32 (Aug 9, 2011)

viper8u2 said:


> I am using 2.07


Same here.


----------



## mfinlay04 (Jun 8, 2011)

2.0.6 is the best that I have found. Only one that works with a passphrase.

So just tried the new 3.1 beta4 working great with routing fix enabled. Solid connection on Mr2 radio


----------



## satseaker (Jul 13, 2011)

mfinlay04 said:


> 2.0.6 is the best that I have found. Only one that works with a passphrase.
> 
> So just tried the new 3.1 beta4 working great with routing fix enabled. Solid connection on Mr2 radio


problem with 3.1 betas they disable bluetooth

brought to you with limited commercial interuptions


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

2.0.7 works great with WPA encryption if you do the following:

Download an Evo system dump and extract the fw_bcm4329 file from it.
Download the wireless_tether_2_0_7 apk.
Create a folder on your SD card named "android.tether".
Place both of the aforementioned files in the folder you just created.
Install the apk from that folder.
Do not delete the apk, leave it sit in that folder with the other file.


----------

